
Facebook officially announces Gameroom, its PC Steam competitor - riqbal
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/01/facebook-gameroom/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12849828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12849828).

